# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Adult Blood Python Housing?

## Ham

I have to find some adult housing for some of my Brongersmai blood pythons, I have them in some sterilite tubs but they are getting kind of small for em.  What size / brand tubs do you guys reccomend for the average adult blood python?

Thanks!

----------


## 2kdime

If you prefer tubs

Iris VE175's are the best hands down

----------


## hud556

Iris ve175...

----------


## Ham

Hey does anyone make a quality rack that will fit 3 ve175's in a vertical stack that comes with heating and thermostats already installed, I am willing to pay for the extra cost rather than set it up myself...

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Iris VE175 also known as Christmas tree boxes  :Good Job:  http://www.irisusainc.com/p-680-ve-175w.aspx

Works great for adults   :Good Job:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Hey does anyone make a quality rack that will fit 3 ve175's in a vertical stack that comes with heating and thermostats already installed, I am willing to pay for the extra cost rather than set it up myself...


Animal plastic makes racks that will fit 5 of them http://www.animalplastics.com/ click on what's new.

----------


## Ham

Thanks for the advice, I was looking at Boaphile Plastics as well, but I did not see a rack that had large enough tubs, I was going to call and ask if he would custom make me a rack for the VE175's

----------


## Ham

Sorry to double post but I really wanted 2kDimes opinion as well as everyone elses,  

What about a cage that is 60"long x 24"deep x 17.5"tall?

here is the specific cage I am looking at, comes with one side as a built in hide as well, plus you can add heating and thermostat to the build and it will ship with all this installed.
http://www.boaphileplastics.com/5322h.html

----------


## tsealock

I  wish I could find those tubs somewhere but it seems they are seasonal. If I get an adult I'll just have to get a custom enclosure for her.

----------


## 2kdime

If your going to get a cage

Get the Ap T-8's

Thats what Im using and loving em!

----------


## Ham

How is your heating and stuff set up in those cages dime?

Do you happen to have a handy link directing me to where I might check these cages out?

----------


## 2kdime

Heating is on the left side with 11" Flexwatt from Reptile Basics controlled by a Herpstat Pro

Probe slots routered in by Ap is standard procedure

Here's Ap's link, you just have to navigate their site until you get to the T-8's

http://www.animalplastics.com/

Its a terrestrial cage

Its a quick ship item as well which is sweet, or you can pick em up.

Tell em Trevor said hi!

----------

_Ham_ (03-03-2011)

----------


## Tim Mead

Cages as Trevor pictured are the best IMO, I add a 10 gallon rubbermaid tote with a monster hole in it for a hidebox/nestbox..You can move a snake and not touch it plus it is a habit unrelated to anything but handling.. :Good Job:

----------

_Ham_ (03-03-2011)

----------


## jamesa2580

Awesome thread. Thanks for all the useful posts. I was just this very day wondering what I might do when these new hatchlings grow out of a 41 quart tub. I'm now 100% sure I'll go with one of the AP options - the terrestrial cage or the christmas tree tubs. Both look like good options, though.

----------


## Ham

Yes thanks everyone for all the great info!

----------


## Vypyrz

> I  wish I could find those tubs somewhere but it seems they are seasonal. If I get an adult I'll just have to get a custom enclosure for her.


You can order them here:

http://www.reptiletubs.com/

----------


## tsealock

I actually found some gigantic black tubs a walmart intended as tool storage tubs. If I remember right they are made by sterilite. They were 4' long and looked about 3' deep. Might use that for the girl I ordered  :Smile:  It a lot better than paying out the ass to have a tub shipped

----------


## Tikall

Dang Trevor, those stacked T-8s look NICE (and the animals inside look great of course). I dig it, and I actually have a T-8 arriving this week.

----------

